# WTS Swarovski STS 80 Spotting Scope & Swaro Tripod



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Selling my Swaro spotting scope package. Includes STS 80 body, 20-60x zoom eye piece, AT101 aluminum tripod with the FH101 fluid head. This is an awesome package. Only difference I've heard between this scope and the newer HD is that the HD is slightly better when digiscoping. Glass is flawless. Body is spectacular. Includes both lens covers. Serial number is clean and unregistered per SONA customer service. $1900 for a forum member






























































.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Moved the scope to ebay if anyone is interested.


----------

